# Imbranato



## Yamiluky

Hola! quería preguntarles una cosa, mi duda era que significaba exactamente* imbranato*... esta palabra salía en la siguiente frase:_E sono qui che parlo emozionato, e sono un *imbranato.*_ en el diccionario de esta página como significado general ponía que era una persona patosa pero no estoy muy segura:S
Desde ya gracias!!!


----------



## xeneize

Hola....sí, sería patoso, torpe, desmañado....que no se desenvuelve bien.


----------



## claudine2006

Yamiluky said:


> Hola! quería preguntarles una cosa, mi duda era qué significaba exactamente* imbranato*... esta palabra salía en la siguiente frase: _E sono qui che parlo emozionato, e sono un *imbranato.*_ en el diccionario de esta página como significado general ponía que era una persona patosa pero no estoy muy segura:S
> Desde ya gracias!!!


Torpe.


----------



## gbox1802

Yamiluky said:


> Hola! quería preguntarles una cosa, mi duda era que significaba exactamente* imbranato*... esta palabra salía en la siguiente frase:_E sono qui che parlo emozionato, e sono un *imbranato.*_ en el diccionario de esta página como significado general ponía que era una persona patosa pero no estoy muy segura:S
> Desde ya gracias!!!



Siempre he tenido esa duda con respecto a esa canción. La versión en español dice "Alucinado", pero aún así no estoy seguro con el significado en italiano.


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Gbox y bienvenido:
En esta canción probablemente _imbranato_ quiere decir que está tan emocionado que no sabe bien que hacer y decir, que es torpe porque está enamorado... Pero claro, en el cambio al español no habría sonado muy bien "estoy aquí que te hablo emocionado, y estoy torpe/patoso"...  Han optado por cambiar sentido y conservar el sueno de la palabra. Bueno, por lo menos eso creo yo 
Ciao, Silvia


----------



## azulines

*fui a ver el sinificado de torpe
** 1.     * adj. Que se mueve con dificultad.* 2.     * adj. *desmañado.*

* 3.     * adj. Rudo, tardo en comprender.


* 4.     * adj. Deshonesto, impúdico, lascivo.


* 5.     * adj. Ignominioso, indecoroso, infame.


* 6.     * adj. Feo, tosco, falto de ornato.


de las 6 definiciones solamente la primera y la segunda se pueden acostar a la  palabra *imbranato *, pues en italiano esta palabra no tiene un contenido moralmente negativo


segun yo es mejor traducir la palabra con:


*
desmañado (*Falto de maña, destreza y habilidad)
en el sentido de  inepto, inhábil, incapaz.

tambien se usa para calificar un hombre o una mujer timido/a en las relaciones sentimentales, que delante al otro sexo no sabe como llevarse. 
un uomo che "*non ci sa fare*" con le donne e' un *imbranato.
pregunta: 
*como se define un hombre asi' en espanol?


----------



## Neuromante

_Desmañado, torpe_ o _patoso_, a secondo il contesto

Azulines. Devo dirti che il quarto e quinto significato non li conoscevo.
Poi il sesto si usa per delle cose fate in un modo torpe, non abrebbe un senzo tanto negativo.
Io optarei per _torpe_ o _patoso_ (Nella canzone di TFerro) perche, al meno per me, _desmañado_ a un senzo piu "permanente"


----------



## azulines

Neuromante said:


> _Desmañado, torpe_ o _patoso_, a secondo il contesto
> 
> Azulines. Devo dirti che il quarto e quinto significato non li conoscevo.
> Poi il sesto si usa per delle cose *fatte* in un modo torpe, non *avrebbe* un *senso* tanto negativo.
> Io *opterei* per _torpe_ o _patoso_ (Nella canzone di TFerro) *perchè*, *almeno* per me, _desmañado_ *ha* un senzo piu "permanente"



bene, vorrei farti due domande per capire meglio:
se per esempio una persona non sa usare il computer:
*mario e' imbranato con il computer 
*ed inoltre e' talmente "sfigato"   che non ci sa fare con le donne:
*mario e' imbranato con le donne*

anche in questo caso useresti le parole torpe/patoso? 

grazie


----------



## azulines

Neuromante said:


> _Desmañado, torpe_ o _patoso_, a secondo il contesto
> 
> Azulines. Devo dirti che il quarto e quinto significato non li conoscevo.
> Poi il sesto si usa per delle cose *fatte* in un modo torpe; non *avrebbe* un *senso* tanto negativo.
> Io *opterei* per _torpe_ o _patoso_ (Nella canzone di TFerro) *perchè*, *almeno* per me, _desmañado_ *ha* un senzo piu "permanente"



bene, vorrei farti due domande per capire meglio:
se per esempio una persona non sa usare il computer:
*mario e' imbranato con il computer 
*ed inoltre e' talmente "sfigato"   che non ci sa fare con le donne:
*mario e' imbranato con le donne*

anche in questo caso useresti le parole torpe/patoso? 

grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Si, ma "patoso" con il pronome indefinito "Un patoso"
Se lo meti davanti a "torpe" diventa troppo forte però, un insulto


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> _Desmañado, torpe_ o _patoso_, a seconda del (o secondo il)contesto
> 
> Azulines, devo dirti che  non li conoscevo il quarto e quinto significato.
> Poi il sesto si usa per delle cose fatte in un modo torpe, non avrebbe--> non ha queda mejor un senso tanto negativo.
> Io opterei per _torpe_ o _patoso_ (Nella canzone di TFerro) perché, almeno per me, _desmañado_ ha un senso più "permanente"


----------



## azulines

grazie Irene! sei molto più paziente e attenta


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Si, ma "patoso" con il pronome indefinito "Un patoso"
> Se lo metti davanti a "torpe" diventa troppo forte però, un insulto


 
Vamos a ayudar a nuestro amigo Neuromante para que apruebe su examen!


----------



## azulines

Bien! espero que alguien resuelva mis dudas acerca del pobre Mario que no es listo con las mujeres y no se entera de informatica! 
hasta luego a todos
ciao !!!


----------



## GiovanniRega

S'è possibile, qualcuno può dammi un traduzione in italiano?  So che questo è in spagnolo, ma non lo parlo troppo.  Mi piacerebbe avere questo sogetto in italiano per leggere ai miei amici.  Grazie in anticipo.


----------

